# another butter issue...



## momofseven

My butter won't "set" up... it just stays thick like whipping cream. This is cream that I had bought from a dairy (raw, belted galloway) to make butter with my kiddos, but it just won't do it. I am using my kitchen aid and have whipped it at one point for 40 minutes! Any suggestions?

Many thanks.......lynpea


----------



## Callieslamb

I just started making butter...so I am no expert. I set my cream out for an hour or so- I aim for 55 degrees then I whip it in my kitchen aid. I start out slow and increase the speed as the cream thickens. 

If I let the cream get too warm, it makes small granules-like things of butter rather than a lump. I can mash it together, but a lot drains out with the buttermilk. 

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## linn

At what temperature are you whipping your cream? I usually make butter with cream right out of the refrigerator, especially in hot weather. Try chilling the cream and using a food processor. You can't make as much butter at a time, but it makes it faster. The cream will go through a thick whipped stage right before it breaks into butter.


----------



## momofseven

The first time I let it sit out for a while, but it just stayed thick, like whipped butter. The second time (same stuff, I just left it in the KA and put it in the fridge) I used it right from the fridge. The third time I put it in the freezer and finally got something that resembled butter, but was still really creamy and didn't clump. So I gave up.... I'll use what I have in biscuits int he a.m. and try again.......thanks for the help.


----------



## smit747

We make butter several times a week when the cream is real thick we add cold water to it and churn the cream while it is just out of the frig. We churn about 2 gallons of cream per churning nd add about pint and a half of water to thaat amount. Hopes this helps.

Ervin
Missouri Ozarks


----------



## momofseven

smit747 said:


> We make butter several times a week when the cream is real thick we add cold water to it and churn the cream while it is just out of the frig. We churn about 2 gallons of cream per churning nd add about pint and a half of water to thaat amount. Hopes this helps.
> 
> Ervin
> Missouri Ozarks


just askin'...what is the purpose of adding the cold water? And I have been using my "butter" to cook with and it's ok.......


----------



## Laverne

I was having trouble until I used it right out of the fridge also. So pretty cold. I use a kitchenaid also, a notch under high speed.


----------



## colleenluce

I've been making butter for 3 years. We have a holstein who wonderfully gives us 12 gallons a day  Usually when the cream won't turn, it's the fault of having sugar or other sweetners in the bowl or on the mixer. To make sure that isn't causing it wipe the bowl and beater with vinegar on a paper towel. I also leave the cream warm at room temperature for an hour. Only use glass or metal bowls. A stand mixer works but a blender does as well. we even have our girls shake sealers of cream when they want to help. I also freeze butter in one cup bricks, have some a year old and still great!


----------



## LFRJ

colleenluce said:


> We have a holstein who wonderfully gives us 12 gallons a day


HOLY COW 12 Gallons a day? I don't know what to do with 1/2 gallon a day from our single milking goat! 

At any rate, I too tried to make butter last night (from our Kinder Goat milk). I'd been skimming the cream and kept in the freezer for a month. Last night, I thawed to 55, and then poured into two mason jars and started shaking. I, too, got to a whipped cream sort of stage, but never got it past this. I shook for an hour and a half AT LEAST. 

So, one of the jars of whipped cream, I poured off the liquid and flavored with sugar, cinnamon and vanilla. No loss I figured, we'd just use as whipped cream. The other jar I was just too pooped to continue. I put them both in the fridge. Guess what I had this morning? Sweet, vanilla flavored butter in one, and regular goat butter in the other...I guess. 

Could my inability to achieve hardened butter be due to the fact that our house was so warm? It was a cold one, so warmed up the house to 75 or more. Also, the nonflavored butter was rather "goaty" or strong in flavor. Normal?


----------



## backachersfarm

I have been using my kitchenaide to make butter for a couple of yrs now. I have found that it can make a difference if you put too much cream in it. It will stay whipped cream fora long time if you do too much at one time.


----------



## Linda Reed

colleenluce said:


> I've been making butter for 3 years. We have a holstein who wonderfully gives us 12 gallons a day  Usually when the cream won't turn, it's the fault of having sugar or other sweetners in the bowl or on the mixer. To make sure that isn't causing it wipe the bowl and beater with vinegar on a paper towel. I also leave the cream warm at room temperature for an hour. Only use glass or metal bowls. A stand mixer works but a blender does as well. we even have our girls shake sealers of cream when they want to help. I also freeze butter in one cup bricks, have some a year old and still great!


I have tried cold and got nothing, today I tried room temp (kind of chilly day and my kitchen isn't the warmest) again nothing beyond whipped butter. Using fresh cream at 3 days old. Tried letting it sit out ask day but was still really cool. My house was probably in the 50's all day I'm not a heat person. Tried shaking it after over an hour I couldn't shake no more so tried to use mixer and gave up it is in the fridge. Ideas?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Bacteria?

I found this interesting thread. Old reference book info if you scroll down.






cream won't whip or break to butter | Keeping A Family Cow


Here in MI, cow freshened in sept, lots of jersey cream (almost 1/3 of jar is cream), yet all of sudden can't get butter to break, churned for twice a long as 3 weeks ago, but it just won't break,




familycow.proboards.com


----------



## Linda Reed

Not sure everything was sterilized and the lady i got the milk from makes butter from the same milk frequently...I think it's me. I'm broken.


----------

